# Hobbyist writing paths



## Xanados (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello. Lately I have been having thoughts about expanding my hobbyist writing in to more fields. I'm interested in many forms of writing, but here is a list of a few possibilities that have come to mind. 
- Graphic Novel/Comic Book Writer
- Game Writer (Collaborating with a team, helping to forge the lore of the world in which the game takes place.)
- Games Journalist
-Forum Moderator (This option doesn’t exactly go with writing, but it is something I am interested in doing.)

These would only be things to work on while I practice novel writing, which is, like many of us, my primary goal. I’m not sure where to start looking. Any tips? Also, if there is anyone that plans on creating a comic book or starting a website, I’d be interested in collaborating with you.

Since this is more of a personal advertisement, which I’m sure is frowned upon at Mythic Scribes, I will ask the community if they any relative experience.


----------



## Dreamhand (Dec 28, 2011)

You might check out some of the shared story worlds out on the internet.  There's a great website that lists many of them, plus some cool articles on the culture itself.

Shared Story Worlds | A resource for collaborative world building and participatory storytelling.


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 28, 2011)

Good idea, Dreamhand.  And now that I see your name on that post, that reminds me...

Dreamhand created an awesome thread awhile ago about writing and podcasts.  You may want to check that out, Xanados.  It's located in the publishing forum.


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 28, 2011)

Journalism/reviewing of any kind is a great path to try. Book reviews, game reviews, music reviews, etc etc - anything you love and experience a lot of can make for a topic of review.

Game writing usually focuses on dialogue, because you need to work on the things the players see in active play before you can expand on 'lore.' Also, the creation of branching storylines. If you enjoy/want to practice those two things, then give game writing a try.


----------



## Xanados (Dec 28, 2011)

Telcontar said:


> Journalism/reviewing of any kind is a great path to try. Book reviews, game reviews, music reviews, etc etc - anything you love and experience a lot of can make for a topic of review.
> 
> Game writing usually focuses on dialogue, because you need to work on the things the players see in active play before you can expand on 'lore.' Also, the creation of branching storylines. If you enjoy/want to practice those two things, then give game writing a try.


Indeed, Telcontar, I realise that there is a divide in game writing. One can write mechanically about the "stages" of the game, what they see and what NPCs they meet, whereas the other side writes more traditionally about the lore of the world. 

The main problem I'm having at the moment is finding anyone that is actively recruiting.


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 28, 2011)

You could give a shot to looking around the forums at the GameDev.net forums. It's one of my other hangouts, but I usually just use it for programming discussions. They do have a Help Wanted forum and such, though.


----------



## Xanados (Dec 28, 2011)

Telcontar said:


> You could give a shot to looking around the forums at the GameDev.net forums. It's one of my other hangouts, but I usually just use it for programming discussions. They do have a Help Wanted forum and such, though.


Ah yes, GameDev. I used to hang around those types of forums when I was a 3D Artist. (Does the the forum Polycount mean anything to you, Telcontar?) I guess I should just start browsing more. There's not really much help I can ask of you guys.

EDIT: I've just found somone recruiting a writer for a text based adventure game. That is right up my alley.


----------



## Xanados (Dec 28, 2011)

I just realised that there are quite a lot of avenues to explore, really. I could, as side projects, write for games, machinima, film and reviews.


----------



## fleamailman (Dec 28, 2011)

("...what if you were to become known by your posts here..." mentioned the goblin, adding "...I mean there's no money in it of course, but those publishers do keep telling their authors to have an on-line presence now, if only because the moment a reader gets to like an author, he or she then does a google search to see if that author is on forumland somewhere...", in fact, the goblin was repeatedly coming down somewhat hard'ish on those authors who turned up on the writer's forums only to plug their works with links, something called a _post and run_ in the trade, "...where naturally most readers don't click on those type of links anyway, and why, well not because of the inept arrogance it shows in itself, but more probably because without the posts to backup the author's self advertisement the reader won't bite the bait here, simply the author has no track record in posts so the reader thinks twice about the author then...")


----------



## Xanados (Dec 28, 2011)

fleamailman said:


> ("...what if you were to become known by your posts here..." mentioned the goblin, adding "...I mean there's no money in it of course, but those publishers do keep telling their authors to have an on-line presence now, if only because the moment a reader gets to like an author, he or she then does a google search to see if that author is on forumland somewhere...", in fact, the goblin was repeatedly coming down somewhat hard'ish on those authors who turned up on the writer's forums only to plug their works with links, something called a _post and run_ in the trade, "...where naturally most readers don't click on those type of links anyway, and why, well not because of the inept arrogance it shows in itself, but more probably because without the posts to backup the author's self advertisement the reader won't bite the bait here, simply the author has no track record in posts so the reader thinks twice about the author then...")


Every single one of your posts has me bewildered.


----------



## fleamailman (Dec 28, 2011)

("...good, you're learning it seemed..." replied the goblin, adding "...I'm curious, may I ask then what kind of _forum readership_ do you have now, or if you have considered creating one for yourself, I mean we both know where the bookworld is heading, so how do you intend to adapt to what remains where the reader has so little time for books now, or do you feel more of the same is the only answer to the decline...")


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 28, 2011)

Xanados said:


> Every single one of your posts has me bewildered.



At least I'm not alone...


----------

